

How to Completely Scare Internet Noobs and Teach Them Something in the Meantime  - SmartBabes
http://www.internetprivacyforum.org/how-private.php

======
quantumhobbit
This is very dependent on Java-script. I went there saw a minimum of info.
Then I turned off no-script and it showed a lot more than just my IP, port
number, and previous visited page(this one).

------
SmartBabes
Most people have absolutely NO idea how much personal information they reveal
when they visit websites, even if they don't register any of their details.

I am no noob, but I tried it myself, and even I was scared at how much
information a website could gather about me without my knowledge.

The service is run by the nonprofit Internet Privacy Forum and is designed to
educate ordinary people about online privacy.

~~~
castorama1
"You have no privacy on the Internet. Get over it."

Scott McNealey, Sun Microsystems

